

Ask HN: Why does Evernote sell socks? - marcamillion

So I like Phil Libin. I think he is a brilliant entrepreneur and what he has done with Evernote is awesome. I love the service.<p>But I don&#x27;t get the marketplace idea.<p>They are selling items that seem to be non-related to their service.<p>A pen, that allows Evernote to capture data more quickly is understandble...but a backpack [1] and socks [2]...I don&#x27;t get.<p>Can someone explain this to me please?<p>P.S. I have faith that Phil knows more about his business than I do, and I am pretty sure there is a completely rational explanation...but I am just curious.<p>[1] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.evernote.com&#x2F;market&#x2F;feature&#x2F;rucksack?sku=BAGS00103<p>[2] - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.evernote.com&#x2F;market&#x2F;feature&#x2F;socks?sku=SOCK00106
======
byoung2
[http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-23/evernote-
mar...](http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2014-01-23/evernote-market-app-
makers-retail-strategy-pays-off)

 _At an Internet conference in Paris in December, Chief Executive Officer Phil
Libin said the new venture was responsible for 30 percent of the company’s
sales. It’s also helping the company broaden its paying audience, says
Zwerner. Roughly half of Market customers don’t pay for the premium app, and 1
in 9 haven’t used Evernote before._

